# Marcus A. Brownson on scripture and true intellectual freedom



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 22, 2020)

Liberty is the privilege to do what is right to be done — to teach what is known to be true. Liberty has its controlling laws. Great as is the human mind, and free as it undoubtedly is, it is not great enough, nor can it claim a freedom so irresponsible, to think or pronounce imperfect what God has declared to be “true and righteous altogether.” Belief in a defective Bible is no part of intellectual freedom. And in the oft-uttered and strongly-emphasized declaration that the Bible, freed from the errors of transcribers and translators, and as it came from God, is without error, no restraint is put on reverent scholarship. ...

For more, see Marcus A. Brownson on scripture and true intellectual freedom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

